# pb-13 in big room!



## bwinders (Feb 9, 2008)

Anybody running just one of the PB13 in a room similar to 20x22 with 16' vaulted ceilings and opening up the the rest of the house? I have it in the rear corner behind the couch for best results. I am afraid the room is so big that the crumbling bass that people talk of with only be accomplished through 2 or 3 of these things. Don't get me wrong the bass is nice but I might be suffering from the syndrome some have "what if..."
:hush:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

bwinders said:


> Anybody running just one of the PB13 in a room similar to 20x22 with 16' vaulted ceilings and opening up the the rest of the house? I have it in the rear corner behind the couch for best results. I am afraid the room is so big that the crumbling bass that people talk of with only be accomplished through 2 or 3 of these things. Don't get me wrong the bass is nice but I might be suffering from the syndrome some have "what if..."
> :hush:


2 would definitely do it...have you talked to Ed about maximizing your current situation?


----------



## jvanhambelgium (Dec 4, 2007)

My room is also >7000 cubic feet and it is powered with 1 PB13-Ultra.
What do you define as "nice" ?
Playing scenes like WOTW, Nemo (Darla) or U571 is not only "nice", but rather "impressive" in my room playing at around -15 or -10 ... and I'm sure there is more in the beast when looking at driver-excursion...

I have it in a living room, not a dedicated HT and the room is not acoustically treated in any way.

It can still scare me and those watching movies here...and that is what counts ;-)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bwinders said:


> I am afraid the room is so big that the crumbling bass that people talk of with only be accomplished through 2 or 3 of these things. Don't get me wrong the bass is nice but I might be suffering from the syndrome some have "what if..."


The only reason some people have more than one is simply to give higher db levels. and can actually cause issues will nulls and even cancel each other out if not set up properly. One PB13 should have no issues with filling a room of your size with lows in around 15hz. at around 100db
I currently have a 10" long excursion box sub with a unique design in that it is both a sealed bandpass and ported enclosure that has a frequency response of 20-100hz at 104db and it fills my room easily that is 15x30' (soon to have a PB13 Ultra)


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

It all gets down to your particular needs. In my opinion even though the PB13 is capable of big output, one PB13 in that room will not get you "crumbling" bass. It will give you very sufficient bass under most circumstances. If you expect "reference level" bass (115db at your listening position) two PB13's would be needed.


----------

